# Yard Machine Auger Paddle Replacement



## catsclaw009 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a Yard Machine Single Stage Snow Thrower by MTD that needs the rubber paddles replaced. I'm a do-it-yourselfer female that refuses to pay someone to do it until I can prove to myself that I can't.  

I've looked and it appears that there are some rivets vs. bolts...this concerns me as I don't know quite how to deal with those.  If anyone could provide any info/instruction I'd be most appreciative.

Pertinent info: 

Model# 
31 AE 150-129

Serial #
2K077B20595 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pweerc (May 4, 2014)

Hello,
I like to see people that want to take the initiative to do their own maint./repairs. Nothing like a job done by yourself-and money in your pocket. However, I will add that the paddle kit for this machine appears to be $80.00. In my opinion,the money spent is more than the machine may be worth. The model # corresponds to a 1998 model,which possibly could be at its life expectancy(motor time-components,etc.)
If the paddle change is what you want to do you would have to remove the auger,grind the bolts/rivets off the auger,then you have to install the rivets. Or you could buy bolts and washers,but at 80.00 I would like to use whats there not spend more money. To install the rivets-place each rivet in hole,flatside against rubber going threw auger,then with flat end against a solid surface peen the pointed end down making sure to keep tight as your pounding with the hammer. NOT TO BE SEXIST,but most men will have a hard time with setting rivets as rivets are a lost art that is not used by many anymore.
Just my thoughts,good luck,Tony


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum catsclaw009 . As pweerc has already explained, you will have to either drill out or grind off the existing rivets to remove the paddles. There are complete paddle replacement kits which include the four spiral and two flat paddles plus self tapping screws to replace the rivets that were removed at a cost of around $80.(yikes)
Or- you can purchase the paddles such as the ones listed below and take one of the existing self tapping screws to your nearest hardware store to match it up. Worst case scenario, replace the removed rivets with nuts and bolts. Good luck with the replacement, it is not that difficult.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If you decide to replace the paddles, check the plastic scraper bar as it wears down as the paddles do. They are reversible and could possibly be flipped around if worn. If you post your location, someone here may be close enough to offer assistance if needed.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

If you do some searching online you can find the rubber paddle kits for much less than 80 usually. I had a craftsman that online mower stores wanted 80 or so and after I got the part number I google searched it and got the set off amazon for 30. I used a cordless drill and bit large enough to cut the top of the rivets and after knocking them out replaced them with bolts that matched the hole size and used nylon locking nuts to keep parts from coming loose and flying around. Nuts go facing towards you so they don't get beat up and worn for easier replacement down the road.


----------

